# shibboleth = σχιββωλέθ



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης σκακιστικό είναι το σύστημα αγώνων σεβενίνγκεν, με τη γερμανική προφορά της ολλανδικής πόλης Scheveningen (την οποία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μεταγράψω με ακρίβεια, *προφορά για την οποία λένε ότι αποτελούσε κριτήριο στον β'ππ για να αναγνωρίζουν οι ντόπιοι τους Γερμανούς κατασκόπους*).


 
Με αφορμή τη δημιουργία τού νήματος για τις εβραϊκές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και σε συνδυασμό με το παραπάνω σχόλιο του Δρα7χ (η επισήμανση σε αυτό είναι δική μου) στο νήμα για τις γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, θυμήθηκα ότι ίσως πρέπει να προσθέσουμε (ή, μάλλον, να καταστήσουμε ευρύτερα γνωστή — καθότι η λέξη υπάρχει ήδη) άλλη μία εβραϊκή λέξη στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο — μια λέξη που ήδη έχει βρει για τα καλά τον δρόμο της στις άλλες γλώσσες. Το Scheveningen λοιπόν, που αναφέρει ο Δρ7χ, αποτελεί γνωστότατο *shibboleth* (αγγλ. προφορά _σίμπολεθ_· με παχύ το /s/).

Το _shibboleth_ προέρχεται από το εβραϊκό *שִׁבֹּלֶת* (σήμερα προφέρεται _σιμπολέτ_) και έγινε γνωστό από τη σχετική αναφορά στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη (_Κριταί 12,6_). Η ελληνική παραδοσιακή γραφή είναι *σχιββωλέθ*. Για την ιστορία τής λέξης αρμοδιότερος να μας κατατοπίσει είναι ο Dr Moshe, ο οποίος γράφει σχετικά στο εξαίρετο άρθρο (δικό του έργο σχεδόν καθ' ολοκληρίαν) της Βικιπαιδείας για την εβραϊκή γλώσσα:

Ο όρος _σχιββωλέθ / σιμπολέτ_ (εβρ. _šibboléth,_ שבלת) σημαίνει «ρεύμα ποταμού» ή «στάχυ» και η προφορά του είναι δύσκολο να αποδοθεί με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Σε δύο κώδικες της Μετάφρασης των Εβδομήκοντα (_Septuaginta_) η λέξη αυτή αποδίδεται αντιστοίχως «σύνθημα» και «στάχυς». Πρόκειται για μεταφορά τμήματος από την Εβραϊκή Βίβλο (_Šophetím,_ Κριταί 12:6 ויאמרו לו אמר־נא שׁבלת ויאמר סבלת ולא יכין לדבר כן ויאחזו אותו וישׁחטוהו אל־מעברות הירדן ויפל בעת ההיא מאפרים ארבעים ושׁנים אלף׃ ), στο οποίο αναφέρεται ότι η προφορά τής λέξεως χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως διακριτικό γνώρισμα των μελών τής φυλής Εφραΐμ (Εφραϊμίτες ή Εφραθίτες), που αδυνατούσαν να προφέρουν ως οπίσθιο γλωσσοφατνιακό τον φθόγγο [š], με αποτέλεσμα να προκύπτει η λέξη _sibboléth_ (סבלת), η οποία σημαίνει «φορτίο». Ως εκ τούτου, η λέξη έφθασε να σημαίνει ―κυρίως στην εβραϊκή κοινότητα― «διακριτικό γνώρισμα, χαρακτηριστικό».

Στην εκδοχή του βιβλίου των Κριτών που χρησιμοποιεί η Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος, διαβάζουμε:

*12*. 5 Καὶ προκατελάβετο Γαλαὰδ τὰς διαβάσεις τοῦ ᾿Ιορδάνου τοῦ ᾿Εφραίμ, καὶ εἶπαν αὐτοῖς οἱ διασωζόμενοι ᾿Εφραίμ· διαβῶμεν, καὶ εἶπαν αὐτοῖς οἱ ἄνδρες Γαλαάδ· μὴ ᾿Εφραθίτης εἶ; καὶ εἶπεν· οὔ. 6 *καὶ εἶπαν αὐτῷ· εἶπον δὴ Στάχυς· καὶ οὐ κατεύθυνε τοῦ λαλῆσαι οὕτως.* καὶ ἐπελάβοντο αὐτοῦ, καὶ ἔθυσαν αὐτὸν πρὸς τὰς διαβάσεις τοῦ ᾿Ιορδάνου, καὶ ἔπεσαν ἐν τῷ καιρῷ ἐκείνῳ ἀπὸ ᾿Εφραὶμ δύο καὶ τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδες.

Η λέξη _σχιββωλέθ_ λοιπόν αποδόθηκε «στάχυς», δηλαδή μεταφράστηκε κυριολεκτικά από τους Εβδομήκοντα (εφεξής: Ο') και δεν αποδόθηκε ηχητικά ή προσεγγιστικά (όπως συνέβη σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, με άλλες εβραϊκές λέξεις). Ωστόσο η συγκεκριμένη σημασία τής λέξεως _στάχυς_ δεν ξέφυγε ποτέ πέρα από το συγκεκριμένο εδάφιο της Π.Δ. για να δηλώσει και τη σημασία «κριτήριο διάκρισης για το εάν κάποιος ανήκει σε μια ομάδα». Απλώς ο Δημητράκος αναφέρει στο λήμμα _στάχυς_, και στη 12η (και τελευταία) σημασία τής λέξης, ότι είναι: «εν τη Βίβλω ως μετάφρ. τού εβρ. Shibboleth : ΠΔ Κριτ. 12,6 *καὶ εἶπαν αὐτῷ· εἶπον δὴ στάχυς*». Ωστόσο δεν παρέχεται καμία σημασιολογική επεξήγηση, και εξ όσων γνωρίζω δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος· πάντως σίγουρα δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ευρέως) η λέξη _στάχυς_ με τη σημασία «κριτήριο διάκρισης για το εάν κάποιος ανήκει σε μια ομάδα» — οπότε, αν κάποιος θελήσει να το κάνει αυτό σήμερα, θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει πολύ καλά τι εννοεί, δεδομένου ότι η λέξη _στάχυς_ (είτε στη λόγια μορφή της είτε στον συνήθη, σήμερα, τύπο _στάχυ_) έχει μία κοινή σημασία, κι άντε άλλη μία ειδικότερα στη βοτανολογία, και τίποτε άλλο. Δηλαδή ο _στάχυς_ δεν ακολούθησε, επί τόσους αιώνες τώρα, την πορεία που παρατηρούμε π.χ. στη _λυδία λίθο_ — η οποία πέρα από την πυριτική πέτρα που είναι στην πραγματικότητα, δηλώνει και «το καθετί με το οποίο δοκιμάζεται η αντοχή, η αξία ή/και η ιδιότητα κάποιου». Και, αφού η λέξη _στάχυς_ δεν επεκτάθηκε σημασιακά (έπειτα από τόσους αιώνες) εκμεταλλευόμενη την επιλογή της από τους Ο', μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι πως τούτο δεν είναι κάτι το οποίο μπορούμε να αναμένουμε ότι θα συμβεί τώρα (αν και, ομολογουμένως, ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς) και στο οποίο να βασιστούμε ότι θα γίνει.

Όπως αναφέρει παραπάνω και ο Dr Moshe, υπάρχει και δεύτερος κώδικας των Ο', με διαφορετική απόδοση του _shibboleth_. Αντιγράφω από εδώ:

*12*. 5 Καὶ προκατελάβοντο ἄνδρες Γαλαὰδ τὰς διαβάσεις τοῦ Ιορδάνου τοῦ ᾿Εφραίμ, καὶ ἐγενήθη ὅτι εἶπαν οἱ διασεσῳσμένοι τοῦ ᾿Εφραίμ Διαβῶμεν, καὶ εἶπαν αὐτοῖς οἱ ἄνδρες Γαλαὰδ Μὴ ὑμεῖς ἐκ τοῦ ᾿Εφραίμ; καὶ εἶπαν Οὔκ ἐσμεν. 6 *καὶ εἶπαν αὐτοῖς Εἴπατε δὴ Σύνθημα· καὶ οὐ κατηύθυναν τοῦ λαλῆσαι οὕτως.* καὶ ἐπελάβοντο αὐτῶν καὶ ἔσφαξαν αὐτοὺς ἐπὶ τὰς διαβάσεις τοῦ Ιορδάνου, καὶ ἔπεσαν ἐξ ᾿Εφραίμ ἐν τῷ καιρῷ ἐκείνῳ δύο τεσσαράκοντα χιλιάδες.

Οφείλω να σημειώσω ότι η απόδοση «σύνθημα» χωλαίνει κάπως καθότι το σύνθημα, αν και είναι κι αυτό μια προσυμφωνημένη φράση με την οποία αναγνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους τα μέλη μιας ομάδας, είναι άγνωστο στους τρίτους και τηρείται κρυφό από αυτούς — ενώ εδώ οι Γαλααδίτες λένε στους Εφραϊμίτες (Εφραθίτες) τι να πουν· δεν τους ρωτούν ποιο είναι το «σύνθημα».

Κυκλοφορεί και μια πιο επεξηγηματική εκδοχή τού συγκεκριμένου εδαφίου τού βιβλίου των Κριτών· την εκδοχή αυτή θα τη βρείτε π.χ. στη μετάφραση του Νεόφυτου Βάμβα, σε εκείνη των εκδόσεων Πέργαμος και στην Αγία Γραφή τής Ελληνικής Βιβλικής Εταιρίας. Κοινό χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των μεταφράσεων της Π.Δ. είναι ότι έγιναν απευθείας από το εβραϊκό πρωτότυπο και δεν βασίστηκαν στους Ο'. Αν κοιτάξετε εδώ (πρακτικότατη παράλληλη σύγκριση, μαζί με χρησιμότατο σχόλιο για ποιον λόγο οι Εφραϊμίτες έπεφταν ανύποπτοι στην παγίδα των Γαλααδιτών) θα διαπιστώσετε ότι η ίδια προσέγγιση, δηλαδή η μη αναφορά λέξεων όπως «στάχυς» ή «σύνθημα» αλλά η επεξήγηση του τι συνέβαινε, ακολουθείται και από τις περισσότερες αγγλόφωνες εκδόσεις της Βίβλου. Παραθέτω λοιπόν τα σχετικά χωρία:

_Βάμβας_:
12. 5 Και επίασαν αι Γαλααδίται διαβάσεις του Ιορδάνου προ των Εφραϊμιτών· και οπότε τις εκ των Εφραϊμιτών φυγάδων έλεγε, Θέλω να περάσω, τότε οι άνδρες της Γαλαάδ έλεγον προς αυτόν, Μήπως είσαι Εφραϊμίτης; Εάν εκείνος έλεγεν, Ουχί, 6 *τότε έλεγον προς αυτόν, Ειπέ λοιπόν Σχίββωλεθ· και εκείνος έλεγε Σίββωλεθ· διότι δεν ηδύνατο να προφέρη ούτω*. Τότε επίανον αυτόν και εφόνευον αυτόν εις τας διαβάσεις του Ιορδάνου. Και έπεσον κατ' εκείνον τον καιρόν τεσσαράκοντα δύο χιλιάδες Εφραϊμίται.

_Πέργαμος_:
*12*. 5 Kαι oι Γαλααδίτες έπιασαν διαβάσεις τoύ Ioρδάνη πριν από τoυς Eφραϊμίτες και όταν κάπoιoς από τoυς Eφραϊμίτες φυγάδες έλεγε: Θέλω να περάσω, τότε oι άνδρες τής Γαλαάδ τoύ έλεγαν: Mήπως είσαι Eφραϊμίτης; Aν εκείνoς έλεγε: 'Oχι, 6 *τότε τoυ έλεγαν: Πες, λοιπόν, Σχίββωλεθ κι εκείνoς έλεγε Σίββωλεθ επειδή, δεν μπoρoύσε έτσι να το πρoφέρει.* Tότε, τoν έπιαναν και τoν φόνευαν, στις διαβάσεις τoύ Ioρδάνη. Kαι έπεσαν εκείνo τoν καιρό 42.000 Eφραϊμίτες.

_Ελληνική Βιβλική Εταιρία_:
*12*. 5 Μετά οι Γαλααδίτες έπιασαν τα περάσματα του Ιορδάνη για να μην μπορούν να γυρίσουν πίσω οι Εφραϊμίτες. Κάθε φορά που ένας από τους καταδιωγμένους Εφραϊμίτες ζητούσε να περάσει, οι Γαλααδίτες τον ρωτούσαν: «Μήπως είσαι Εφραϊμίτης;» Και αν εκείνος απαντούσε «όχι», 6 *τον έβαζαν να προφέρει τη λέξη «Σχιββώλεθ». Αυτός έλεγε «Σιββώλεθ», γιατί δεν μπορούσε να προφέρει σωστά τη λέξη*. Τότε τον έπιαναν και τον σκότωναν. Έτσι, εκεί στα περάσματα του Ιορδάνη, σκοτώθηκαν τότε σαράντα δύο χιλιάδες Εφραϊμίτες.

Το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατηρούμε είναι ότι στις προαναφερθείσες μεταφράσεις παρατονίζεται η λέξη· όπως είδαμε η λέξη είναι κανονικά οξύτονη: _σχιββωλέθ_. Στην αγγλική βέβαια είναι όντως προπαροξύτονη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να εικοτολογήσω για το αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να επηρεάστηκε ο Νεόφ. Βάμβας από την αγγλική εκφορά. Η παροξύτονη εκδοχή τής Ε.Β.Ε. είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα, διότι στο αγγλικό βικιάρθρο υπάρχει τονικό σημάδι πάνω στο _ο_ τής μεταγραφής από τα εβραϊκά· και στο ρωσικό βικιάρθρο υπάρχουν δύο τύποι: οξύτονος και παροξύτονος. Στο λεξικό GWord ο ελληνικός τύπος δίνεται προπαροξύτονος, αλλά με το παρόραμα του ενός _β_: _σχίβωλεθ_.

Ένα ακόμη ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που σχετίζεται με τη λέξη _σχιββωλέθ_, και το οποίο όλως περιέργως δεν μνημονεύεται πουθενά στο αγγλικό βικιάρθρο, είναι το γεγονός ότι αποτελεί την «εισιτήριο λέξη» κατά τη μύηση στον Β' Συμβολικό Βαθμό στους Τέκτονες (βαθμός τού Εταίρου). Το γεγονός αυτό δεν είναι δα και κάνα μεγάλο μυστικό· μπορείτε εύκολα να το επιβεβαιώσετε με μια μικρή αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά και προμηθευόμενοι το _Τυπικό τού Εταίρου_ (το οποίο μπορεί να αγοράσει ελεύθερα ο καθένας από τα σχετικά βιβλιοπωλεία). Δεν είμαι βέβαια σε θέση να γνωρίζω το πώς εκφέρεται η συγκεκριμένη λέξη στις ελληνικές Στοές, αλλά ορισμένοι τη γράφουν _σκυββολέθ_. Το ζεύγος _σχ <-> σκ_ είναι συχνό στην ελληνική (_σχίζω_ κ. _σκίζω_, _σχόλη_ κ. _σκόλη_ κλπ), αλλά ομολογουμένως αυτή η γραφή ακολουθεί ασυνεπείς συμβάσεις (υ & ο αντί ι & ω).

Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρείτε επίσης και άλλες μεταγραφές τού _shibboleth_· ενδεικτικά αναφέρω: _σιμπολέθ_ και _σιβολέθ_. Είναι λίγο ειρωνικό, πάντως, το γεγονός ότι η λέξη που χαρακτηριστικό της ήταν το ότι εκφέρεται με μοναδικό τρόπο, σε βαθμό που να διακρίνει ανθρώπους και το εάν θα ζήσουν ή θα φονευθούν, μεταγράφεται στα ελληνικά με τόσους τρόπους!

Τελοσπάντων, να μην σας κουράσω άλλο. Ο λόγος που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι η λέξη _σχιββωλέθ_ μάς είναι χρήσιμη στην ελληνική γλώσσα είναι επειδή μπορεί να φέρει επάνω της όλα τα σημασιακά φορτία που έχει και το _shibboleth_ στην αγγλική:

κριτήριο διάκρισης ατόμων σε ομάδες, τάξεις ή στρώματα
ιδιαιτερότητα στην προφορά, τη συμπεριφορά ή τους τρόπους
χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα ατόμων ή ομάδων
πρόχειρο κριτήριο κατάταξης ατόμων
διακριτικό κάστας
σλόγκαν, σύνθημα
ξεπερασμένο ιδεολόγημα
κοινότοπη λέξη ή ιδέα
Με άλλα λόγια, θεωρώ ότι το _σχιββωλέθ_ μπορεί να βρει πολλές πρακτικές χρήσεις στα ελληνικά, όπως συνέβη και με άλλες εβραϊκές λέξεις όπως είναι οι _Αρμαγεδδών_, _Βαβέλ_, _Λεβιάθαν_, _μεσσίας_, _σατανάς_ κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2010)

Μμμμ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Στο λεξικό GWord ο ελληνικός τύπος δίνεται προπαροξύτονος, αλλά με το παρόραμα του ενός _β_: _σχίβωλεθ_.


Το προπαροξύτονο θα οφείλεται σε κάποιον Βάμβα, αλλά το ένα «β» του GWord σε κάποιον απλοποιητή των συμφώνων. Στο Penguin είχε δύο.







Για τον τονισμό:
OED: Heb. shiˈbbōleth
Wikipedia: The term originates from the Hebrew word "shibbólet" (שִׁבֹּלֶת)
Webster's: Etymology: Hebrew shibbōleth ear of grain, stream, flood

Αλλά δεν διαφωνούν μόνο οι πηγές ως προς τον τονισμό. Θα υπάρχει ευρύτερη διαφωνία στη γραφή της λέξης, από σχιββωλέθ έως σιβολέθ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2010)

Πάλι κάτι ενδιαφέρον μάθαμε...μερσί Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2014)

Προπαροξύτονη θέλουν τη λέξη και οι Μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά: λήμμα *σχίββωλεθ* στη διαδικτυακή βιβλιοθήκη της _Σκοπιάς_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 9, 2018)

Αντίστοιχα:


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2018)

Ενδιαφέρον (σύμπτωση; ) ότι στις ελληνικές αποδόσεις από τα εβραϊκά η διαφορά των δύο σ αποδίδεται σ/σχ, ακριβώς όπως στα αγγλικά (s/sh). Ο Νεόφυτος Βάμβας ήξερε αγγλικά πάντως, αν κρίνω από τις άλλες μεταφράσεις του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2018)

Marinos said:


> [...]αν κρίνω από τις άλλες μεταφράσεις του.



με πρώτη πρώτη:
’Δούγαλδ Στεβάρδου, (Dougld Stewart) Εγχειρίδιον Ηθικής Φιλοσοφίας-Διδασκαλία στην Ιονική Ακαδημία 1829-1830, μτφρ. Νεοφύτου Βάμβα’

Τι ενδιαφέρον όνομα αυτό το Dougld (Douglas, υποθέτω) και τι ενδιαφέρουσα (και στιβαρή...) η απόδοση «Στεβάρδου» (ούτε καν -ρτου)... :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2018)

Και όμως είναι Dugald: https://archive.org/details/outlinesofmoralp00stew


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2018)

Ευχ! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dougal_(name)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 3, 2022)

The security people checking passports and identification were a reminder that even as the volunteers came together to provide relief, they are on guard against any Russian spies who might be in their midst.

Volodomir, who works for a neighborhood watch group, said that on a recent night he had found strange markings on a tree that he thought could have been placed there by a Russian agent. The group cut them out with a saw.

*But things as simple as whether a person can say “palinitsya” — a word for a sweet bread — can trigger suspicion. Russians can’t say the word properly, Volodimir said.* (_The New York Times_)


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2022)

Αναρωτιέμναι τι εννοει ότι δεν μπορουν να πουν σωστά τη λέξη, δεδομένου ότι οι γλώσσες τους μοιάζουν. Τόσο πολύ που θυμάμαι μια συναδερφό μου Ουκρανέζα που επιεδή δεν ειχε καταφέρει να βρει ουκρανοαγγλικό λεξικό είχε παρει ρώσσικο. Και την είχα ρωτήσει και μου είχε πει το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 5, 2022)

Θα υπέθετα ότι διαφέρει η προφορά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα υπέθετα ότι διαφέρει η προφορά.


Πόσο δύσκολο είναι όμως να μιμηθεί κάποιος την προφορά;


----------

